# The Madras Shirt thread



## srivats

Hear ye, Hear ye madras lovers!! This is a thread just for madras shirts (and trousers).

Madras shirts are my favourite for spring and summer wear. Short-sleeved shirts are a fantastic choice in place of the ubiquitos polo and they go great with khakis/linen pants. There is a lot of info on the forum about madras shirts, but not in one place. So I thought I'd start this thread and slowly add information as when I find time.

What you see sold today as Madras shirts are actually "evolved madras", if I can call it that. The original madras shirts were actually made of linen-like loosely woven, fine cotton fabric from Madras, India. The shirts were very colorful plaids, stripes and checks. *The colors are muted and soft, and the whites are never as bright as the modern madras. *

Originally, they were all vegetable dyed (that tended to fade and bleed with washing). The cloth is lightweight, airy, printed fabric , loosely woven of short-staple, highly durable cotton. If you have visited that Madras (or chennai as it is called now), you'd know that it is so hot and humid for 9-10 months a year. If you had visited during summer, you'd also know that the temps. routinely hit 105-110F in summer. I know, because I am from Madras (spent 23 years of my life there and still go atleast once an year).

The plaids were an expression of India's fondness for Scottish tartans of regiments occupying India in the 1800's. The Indians reinterpreted the plaid according to the local color palette. According to AAAC, Ellerton Jette, president of Hathaway shirts found the shirts on a trip to England and introduced the madras plaids in American in the 1930's. Consumers started retuning the shirts when they discovered that they faded. David Ogilvy, advertising icon, publicized the shirts as "guaranteed to fade". "Magical things happen to this shirt when you wash it", Ogilvy wrote, and the madras shirt and great advertising have been with us since.

I know that most of you are thinking about patchwork madras that seems to be everywhere these days. Some of it is done well, but mostly it looks garish and ugly, more so when worn by hipster wannabes. However, you can still get subdued but excellent patchwork madras from certain places if you look hard enough.

The famous 'bleeding madras' of yesteryear was really wonderful - sadly they don't make it anymore. By the 60s-70s they had perfected the vegetable dyeing process so that it would not run, but customers actually liked the look (patina?) the shirts took when the colors slightly bled with washing giving the shirt a very nice, lived in look. So they started making shirts that would actually run and fade a little.

My father has a bunch of these shirts that he bought in the mid 70s and still wears proudly. I have a few that I stole from him but when I was growing up, we did not see any of this 'bleeding madras' fabric. People have mostly forgotten this beautiful cloth and while you can get very vibrant shirts in great colors in the nice plaids/checks/stripes, they do not bleed or fade, which, to me is a BIG part of the appeal of madras shirts.

Brooks brothers Black Fleece line makes some excellent short (and long) sleeved madras shirts that are actually pretty authentic. I own a few of them and like them very much. I have a few NOS bleeding madras shirts from O'connells that I got a few years back and the colors are really beautiful after multiple washes. The shirts looked fantastic new and even better now. I'll try and take some photos and post them here soon. However, to start things off, here is how the shirts looked when new (from Oconnells' website):













































If you have any information to add to this, please add here. Shirt pr0n is also welcome


----------



## srivats

Here is a nice source for some great (non-bleeding) madras shirts:
https://www.dann-online.com/summer_madras_.htm

I am going to try them in spring 2010. Here are a few samples:


----------



## Cowtown

Great post. Do not have much to add, except that the shirts make me long for spring (which in Texas will be here soon enough).


----------



## Henry346

You seem very knowledgeable! What do you have to say about patchwork madras which is a preppy staple (a lot of overlap between preppy and trad).


----------



## srivats

Henry346 said:


> You seem very knowledgeable! What do you have to say about patchwork madras which is a preppy staple (a lot of overlap between preppy and trad).


Patchwork madras is actually an american style in my opinion - I never saw it growing up back home, atleast not the kind you see here. I kind of like them if they are done with lesser number of patterns in subdued color. They are very easy to get wrong! I don't like them on blazers much, but I do remember an older BB sportscoat that was very nice.

(PS: can you please edit your post to remove the long quote?)

( pps: Thank you Henry!! )


----------



## Cardinals5

Great idea for a thread, Sri. Don't forget the madras sport coats!!! I'll take some pics of my madras shirt (early RL), trousers (Corbin), and sport coat (BB 3/2 sack) when I get back to South Carolina.


----------



## srivats

Here are some current shirts from J. Press. The colors are good, but the fabric is not. Definitely wearable shirts but they seem to lack the charm of the O'connells ones I posted above. But hey, atleast they try!

*Note to sellers: Not all plaid shirts are madras shirts!!*






































This is the only one that is good in my eyes, but still not 100% right: 









Here is an EXCELLENT Lands End article about Madras fabric:

Lands End also had a few shirts last year that were really good. Not bleeding madras, but definitely authentic. Sadly, I don't see them anymore on the website. I bought two shirts and I am very glad I did. Here is a pic (not mine) from the WAWN thread:


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> Great idea for a thread, Sri. Don't forget the madras sport coats!!! I'll take some pics of my madras shirt (early RL), trousers (Corbin), and sport coat (BB 3/2 sack) when I get back to South Carolina.


Please do! I'd love to see the older RL shirts.


----------



## vwguy

srivats said:


> Lands End also had a few shirts last year that were excellent. Sadly, I don't see them anymore on the website. I bought two shirts and I am very glad I did.


Hopefully they'll have madras shirts again, but it seems to be an every other year item for them. My collection of madras shirts in the basement are multiplying over the Winter 

Brian


----------



## srivats

Here is a better pic of the recent LE madras shirt. I hope they bring it back in summer 2010. It was a *great* purchase for $25.


----------



## Dr.Watson

^ I have the same shirt on the right, as well as another with more colors. I got them for around $5 on clearance at my local Sears. :icon_smile_big:

I also have a similar shirt from RL. I actually like the LE ones better.

Edit: And if that Blue Shirt in the center is a Hyde Park, I have that too. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250

Great subject for a thread, srivats! :thumbs-up: Having worn bleeding Madras shirts throughout much of my teen years, I strayed from the fold during my college years and, after more than 40 years, rediscovered the fabrics charms about a year and a half ago. The collection now includes a long and a short sleeve version from BB and a long sleeve from PRL. It would include an additional shirt from O'Connell's madras collection but, they had sold out of the color option (in my size) that I was seeking. Perhaps, a future purchase would be in order(!)?


----------



## vwguy

srivats said:


> Here is a better pic of the recent LE madras shirt. I hope they bring it back in summer 2010. It was a *great* purchase for $25.


Hey...where did you get that pic 

Brian


----------



## srivats

vwguy said:


> Hey...where did you get that pic


Had it saved on my computer - is it yours? Sorry I din't quote you ...



eagle2250 said:


> Great subject for a thread, srivats! :thumbs-up: Having worn bleeding Madras shirts throughout much of my teen years, I strayed from the fold during my college years and, after more than 40 years, rediscovered the fabrics charms about a year and a half ago. The collection now includes a long and a short sleeve version from BB and a long sleeve from PRL. It would include an additional shirt from O'Connell's madras collection but, they had sold out of the color option (in my size) that I was seeking. Perhaps, a future purchase would be in order(!)?


What is the fabric like on your BB and PRL? Regular cotton, or the loose weave like the Oconnells/LE ones? I'd love to buy a few more shirts from BB if they have the right fabric.

PRL does make some good shirts in nice colors once in a while, but I have a love-hate relationship with that pony logo. Aapart from LE, I don't think anyone has gotten the fabric right - but I'd love to be proved wrong. Does anyone here own shirts from Dann online?


----------



## srivats

Apparently, Orvis still sells some (non-bleeding) madras shirts. A poster over at SF shared this today:

I'll call Orvis and update this with actual measurements for a size medium. Here are the shirts:

*edit: shoulder-to-shoulder is 20.5" and chest is a whopping 48" on a size medium  *

Why is "Medium" today in the US a synonym for L/XL ?


----------



## jamezzz122

Since we are on the topic of madras, I'd like to mention that J.Press has a few madras silk ties and also a set of 3 madras pocket squares. It's worth taking a look at.


----------



## vwguy

srivats said:


> Had it saved on my computer - is it yours? Sorry I din't quote you ...


No problem, I was just giving you a hard time 

Brian


----------



## Cardinals5

Sri - as promised, some pics of my madras stuff



RL long sleeve madras - not as old as I remembered, made in Singapore


Missing maker label, vintage long sleeve madras - note the button down pocket :aportnoy:


Missing maker label, vintage long sleeve madras


Corbin madras trousers - with side adjusters and watch pocket (actually called "Breezeway Gingham" by Corbin)


Vintage BB 3/2 madras sack


----------



## Steve Smith

Great stuff, that madras. Nothing wears cooler in the summer. I recently thrifted a nice J Press madras. It joins a faded, nearly worn out RL Polo in my closet. 

I agree with an earlier poster in this thread that most madras shirts are not right. When thrifting, I don't bother to look at most labels, but rather just look at the material. There is a lot of (IMO) "wrong" madras out there. The J Press jumped out at me. It looked and felt right.


----------



## efdll

*Let it bleed*

Thanks for your madras erudition. And for pointing out that O'Connell's madras bleeds, like the shirts of my teens. Non-bleeding madras is just not right. I've had some madras jackets recently and though I live in a subtropical climate, hardly anyone else wears them. I find old ones in flea markets that are beautifully faded, but they're too small, possibly because they were worn by my high school peers, when we were all so much skinnier. And it may be the golden glow of nostalgia blinding me, but I recall the old ones -- both shirts and jackets -- being more interesting and pleasing to the eye than what is sold today. Patchwork is part of the go-to-hell preppy tradition, which was not part of the Southern style I grew up with. Too aggressive in climates where it's best to fade and let fade.


----------



## vwguy

It was about this time last year when LE rolled their madras shirts, I haven't seen anything pop up their site so I gave them a call & found out they should have something in the Canvas line, but they were unsure about the regular LE line. Hmm...

Brian


----------



## srivats

LE's madras shirts are up!



20% sale + free shipping - use this promotion code:

FEB15
00007372


----------



## Curzon

Thanks for the heads up on LE - the pineapple and light navy look like real winners to me. Can anyone compare the fit of their sport shirts to either their regular or their 'tailored' fit? By size I should get a medium but I am especially wary of Ballooning Shirt Syndrome in summer when there's not likely to be a sweater or jacket restraining it. Does sizing down help?


----------



## Bricktop

Curzon said:


> Thanks for the heads up on LE - the pineapple and light navy look like real winners to me.


Haha! Those are the exact two I just bought!

And thanks again to srivats for the heads up and the code!


----------



## vwguy

srivats said:


> LE's madras shirts are up!
> 
> 20% sale + free shipping - use this promotion code:
> 
> FEB15
> 00007372


Nice! Glad to see they're back, based on my last chat w/ them on madras shirts, I have to wonder if anyone really knows what's going on there?

edit: funny that these don't show up in the "new arrivals"!?

Brian


----------



## vwguy

I couldn't settle on just two so I got the pineapple, teal and light navy, I can always take one back, right 

Brian


----------



## Coleman

LOL, the Pineapple and Navy are the two I went with also, gents! Great minds think alike, I s'pose.


----------



## Naval Gent

O'Connells had some great offerings last year, but pickins are slim unless you wear a small. Maybe by the time Madras Season 2010 rolls around, they will restock.
https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/madras_sportshirts.php

Scott


----------



## CC3

*Madras*

Fantastic summary and url references! I love madras (although a trendy 40ish woman I worked with told me 2 years ago that I was badly dated in wearing it ... so much for her taste). What a great contribution. Thank you.


----------



## Coleman

I figured I might as well post all of LE's current offerings, for the sake of the thread's aesthetic.


----------



## srivats

^ Thanks for the pics 

I got pine and teal shirts myself, already have something similar to pineapple. Nothing beats madras shirts and chinos for summer.


----------



## hillcityjosh

Here's a picture of my two most recent madras acquisitions...the first is a made-in-USA Osh Kosh shirt -- I had NO idea they made adult sized clothes!

The other is a thrifted Nautica shirt, made in India! I'm definitely looking forward to summer!!

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_YNn6-adV...AAARg/ZYgWokhUznQ/s1600-h/DSC09734-718965.JPG

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_YNn6-adV...AALs/o2fUrhcluhI/s1600-h/Image005-788629.jpeg


----------



## vwguy

hillcityjosh said:


> Here's a picture of my two most recent madras acquisitions...the first is a made-in-USA Osh Kosh shirt -- I had NO idea they made adult sized clothes!
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_YNn6-adV...AAARg/ZYgWokhUznQ/s1600-h/DSC09734-718965.JPG


Good 'ol Oshkosh B'gosh! Yes, they were all made here in town at one pont, but production and even their HQ has moved out of town. We want our name back ;-)

Brian


----------



## Jovan

I may just get one of those madras shirts from LE. Great thread, srivats!


----------



## vwguy

I got my three shirts from LE and posted pics in the acquisitions threads, better get 'em now because they always sell out.

Brian


----------



## Coleman

With 20% off and free shipping back on at Lands' End, I picked up two more (the red and the pine).

Code FEB22, Pin 00008029


----------



## Schorsch

Aaarrggh, why are the Lands End shirts only in short sleeve? I can't stand the "wings" that short sleeves make, so I only wear rolled-up long sleeves for casual summer days. I don't really understand the allure of short sleeves.

Be-yootiful shirts, though. Dang.


----------



## srivats

Schorsch said:


> Aaarrggh, why are the Lands End shirts only in short sleeve? I can't stand the "wings" that short sleeves make, so I only wear rolled-up long sleeves for casual summer days. I don't really understand the allure of short sleeves.
> 
> Be-yootiful shirts, though. Dang.


Madras shirts are traditionally short sleeve as they are a summer fabric. Keep an eye out for BBBF - they had a long sleeved madras 2 seasons back - I have that shirt. It is made of quite a thicker fabric but at least they got the fabric type right!

I got my LE shirts last week .. really nice. Where the heavyweights (BB/Press/RL) fail, LE delivers. Except for the fact that these are not bleeding madras (which we are not going to see anymore), the LE shirts are as nice as my older O'connell ones.



Coleman said:


> With 20% off and free shipping back on at Lands' End, I picked up two more (the red and the pine).
> 
> Code FEB22, Pin 00008029


Thank you! I picked up two more as well.


----------



## Dr.Watson

I was in J.C.Penney yesterday, and there were American Living _long sleeve_ Madras shirts for $24.95.


----------



## srivats

J. Crew offers nice long sleeve madras shirts - expensive though at $70.



elgreco said:


> I quite like these Madras offerings from J. Crew this season:
> 
> I may procure the one on the right.


----------



## Pentheos

Anyone have experience with Pendleton madras?


----------



## dport86

Naval Gent said:


> O'Connells had some great offerings last year, but pickins are slim unless you wear a small. Maybe by the time Madras Season 2010 rolls around, they will restock.
> https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/madras_sportshirts.php
> 
> Scott


I missed the big selection last year as well. But spoke to Ethan today and their bleeding madras shirts were a NOS hoard from the 80's and earlier. While they found some more small size shirts last fall they don't expect to find any more--but you never know.

If anyone knows of anyone currently making old style bleeding madras today, please post. Was looking in a family album today and wondering where all the great Gant, Sero and Eagle madras shirts I wore in the 80's are today. Lucky thrifters of yore, I hope you are still enjoying them!


----------



## Steve Smith

I only have 2 madras shirts in my closet now, a recently thrifted J Press and a Polo RL which is at least 15 years old. Both of these are short sleeve, I can't warm up to a long sleeve madras shirt for some reason. Both look right to me, and the Polo is sun faded and about as soft as a shirt can be.


----------



## Coleman

Schorsch said:


> I can't stand the "wings" that short sleeves make, so I only wear rolled-up long sleeves for casual summer days.


I'm not a huge fan of short-sleeved button-ups either, but I do find that rolling the sleeve once or twice cuts down on the wings look (kind of a cuff for added drape like in trousers).



srivats said:


> Thank you! I picked up two more as well.


You're welcome, just doin' my part. Thank you for starting this great thread!


----------



## Taken Aback

It's funny, when I was a teen and despite not knowing the history, my fave most cool-wearing summer shirt was madras. Like so many things I have naturally gravitated to, it's considered trad or prep. There must be a gene. 



srivats said:


> LE's madras shirts are up!
> 
> 20% sale + free shipping - use this promotion code:
> 
> FEB15
> 00007372





Coleman said:


> With 20% off and free shipping back on at Lands' End, I picked up two more (the red and the pine).
> 
> Code FEB22, Pin 00008029


Yeah, there was another LE code as well, and a couple months ago there was a 15% off one. 20% may continue with a new code after this one, but who knows?

The thing for me is, how low did last season's selection drop in price (online) before most sizes were exhausted? I have a few, and would grab a few more if they dropped as low as the madras belt and shorts did.



vwguy said:


> Good 'ol Oshkosh B'gosh! Yes, they were all made here in town at one pont, but production and even their HQ has moved out of town. We want our name back ;-)
> 
> Brian


They are underrated, and generally unknown for adult lines, but I have some flannels and chamois style shirts that have held up for many a season. Still a great brand



Dr.Watson said:


> I was in J.C.Penney yesterday, and there were American Living _long sleeve_ Madras shirts for $24.95.


When last I saw those, I thought the patterns were bad, like first season AE styles. I don't see them online yet this season either.



Dr.Watson said:


> ^ I have the same shirt on the right, as well as another with more colors. I got them for around $5 on clearance at my local Sears. :icon_smile_big:


Dang.


----------



## Coleman

I have to say I am pleasantly surprised with the fit on Lands' End's current Madras shirts. These are my first shirts from Lands' End, but since the shirts were listed as Traditional Fit, I was expecting them to be very roomy. They are in fact slimmer fitting than my Brooks Slim Fit shirts, which I appreciate.


----------



## Drew Bernard

I regularly wear long-sleeve madras shirts under my shetlands during the winter. Provides a nice contrast. Complimentary colors, usually, and no springy colors (in the madras pattern) need apply, of course. Try it.


----------



## Coleman

LOL, my only shetland _is_ a springy color.


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's two interesting madras shirts I thrifted recently.

Gant - something like a safari shirt made of solid light blue madras. It even has the buttons on the outer sleeve so that when you roll the sleeves up you can button them down.


Willis & Geiger - made in USA - madras. Note the elbow patches and the two buttons on each pocket - the buttons even appear to be horn.


----------



## srivats

solid madras !? That's a first for me.

The W&G one is nice, though the pocket placement is out-of-the-norm.


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> solid madras !? That's a first for me.
> 
> The W&G one is nice, though the pocket placement is out-of-the-norm.


The solid madras was a first for me as well - didn't even know it existed. The W&G is strange, but I like it. Just wish it fit me.

Here's the label from the Gant


----------



## Joe Beamish

The LE shirts look like a terrific deal. Question from a cusper who's always exactly between M and L: How much do they shrink?


----------



## srivats

Joe Beamish said:


> The LE shirts look like a terrific deal. Question from a cusper who's always exactly between M and L: How much do they shrink?


not much.


----------



## KRMaley

I agree on the sleeves, for some reason I always need to go with the l/s. I have two polo ones from a few years back. I picked them up at Macy's at the end of a season. They are pretty bright... Nice thread!

KM


----------



## WillisGeigerFan

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=MULTI&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

^Picked up this beauty a few days ago when they had my size in-stock online as part of the extra 25% off sale.


----------



## Brio1

*Madras love*

How about the ladies in Madras? :icon_smile_kisses:


----------



## Cardinals5

Not sure why this thread died, but let's try to revive it.

I was mentioning MacCluer short sleeve madras shirts in another thread and then saw Viyella handwoven madras shirts in a local shop this weekend - they have both long and short-sleeve in great patterns. Didn't need one, but the quality was good. The gingham madras was pretty tempting. They're available on-line through Dann Clothing.

https://www.dann-online.com/summer_madras_.htm


----------



## Uncle Bill

I re-stocked my wardrobe with five long sleeve Madras shirts (4 from Brooks Brothers, 1 from RL Polo) and I'm glad I did. A couple of the current Brooks Brothers ones (the orange and blue and the big plaid) have received very nice compliments from the ladies in my life when I wear them.


----------



## Himself

*PSA: BB has madras 30% off today, LE 25%*

Got an email from Brooks Brothers about a today-only sport shirt sale, 30% off. Checked it out and there are *a bunch of nice madras shirts*. Free shipping for over $200. I don't know if you have to click through from the email or enter a code.

Lands End also has a sale running through today, 25% off w/ free shipping.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I couldn't resist and bought 3 in the slim fit this morning.


----------



## BorderBandit

I've got my eye on a couple of the BB slim fit as well, but the birthday coupon code they gave me isn't registering and I have to wait and get home before I can call customer service. Don't take them all!


----------



## Brio1

What happened to the short sleeve madras shirts that Brooks Brothers carried in the past?


----------



## Bandit44

I picked up 3 from LE last week. Wish BB offered more tall shirts.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Brio1 said:


> What happened to the short sleeve madras shirts that Brooks Brothers carried in the past?


They were some in the slim fit, not sure about others.


----------



## Taken Aback

For those who have both: Can you compare the BB vs. the LE madras shirts? What are key differences?


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I should know in the next week and can post a bit of a comparison.


----------



## BorderBandit

Brio1 said:


> What happened to the short sleeve madras shirts that Brooks Brothers carried in the past?


I saw a number in the Large size. However, since I lean towards long sleeve I usually eschew them. I tend to stick to slim fit as well though because of what seems to be "vanity sizing". I usually have to get a tailor to take shirts in at the waist, especially with J. Press, and at 6' 1", 210 lbs it's not like I'm a slim and trim beanpole here.


----------



## Cardinals5

Some recent thrifted madras

Sero









NOS Country Gentleman "guaranteed to bleed" cap


----------



## Georgia

I did a post on my vintage madras shirt collection.

Some highlights:

https://img854.imageshack.us/i/vintagemadrasredclaysou.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/vintagemadrasredclaysou.jpg/

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/vintagemadrasredclaysou.jpg/

I'm always on the lookout...I just scored a vintage short-sleeved SERO madras popover.


----------



## The Rambler

GA, that's a sweet collection!


----------



## CMDC

Very nice. Here's an area where I think southern thrifters have an advantage over those of us more up north--not that DC is arctic--more madras supply.


----------



## unmodern

*In Praise of Rugby Madras*

After some comparison shopping for long-sleeved madras, I purchased RL Rugby's Orange Madras shirt. Heaven! An even nicer pattern (IMO) than the BB ones, much more authentic detailing than J. Crew, Bean Signature, or LE Canvas. (The LE patterns are nice, but they only come in short-sleeved.) The Rugby item is a bit steep at $69 shipped, but I took the plunge and I don't regret it. This shirt is Made in India, carries a tag proclaiming the fabric's authenticity, and is 'guaranteed to bleed.' Washing instructions say to wash separately. I know it's been mentioned before that these shirts do not really exhibit the blending action of true, vintage madras, but on first blush this seems to be about as close as you can get without striking it rich on eBay or forking over a bundle for NOS. In terms of palette and hand, this shirt is indistinguishable from those in Georgia's collection, photographed above. I won't post a picture because the shirt is exactly as pictured on rugby.com. Highly recommended!


----------



## AlanC

Just picked this up at the outlet today, PRL, but no pony:




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisco

I've been to Madras, but am not from Madras. My family mostly hails from the west coast of India not the east coast where Madras lies.

Wore this patch Madras today. It's about 10-15 years since I bought this. Pre-Sears LE Indian patch madras. Soft as a baby's butt from years of washing and sun....


----------



## CMDC

Thrifted this the other day...


----------



## Georgia

CMDC said:


> Thrifted this the other day...


Very nice. Not only are these some of the best Thrift Store finds, but the labels are top notch.


----------



## Jovan

I ordered one from Lands' End a few days ago... still no notice of being shipped out. :-/


----------



## vwguy

Jovan said:


> I ordered one from Lands' End a few days ago... still no notice of being shipped out. :-/


In my experience, I get the shipping notification the day it arrives on my doorstep.

Brian


----------



## Jovan

I think there were very few left, so maybe they're out of stock and just don't have the heart to tell me. I still haven't been charged, at least.


----------



## Taken Aback

That doesn't sound good. You can always call them for a status. If what you fear is true, a good rep may try to compensate you in some way.


----------



## LouB

Picked up this one off eBay about a month ago. From Everett Holzapfel in Nashville - no luck with a Google search for that store.

My first patch madras shirt. Sized XL, but I think it was put in the dryer too many times, as it fits more like a large.


----------



## Jovan

Taken Aback said:


> That doesn't sound good. You can always call them for a status. If what you fear is true, a good rep may try to compensate you in some way.


 Thanks for the tip, but compensate me for what? They haven't charged me so it's not like I'm taking any loss on it.


----------



## AncientMadder

I picked up two Lands' End madras shirts at Sears recently, for just under $15 each. I love these things.

Heads up: At 6'2" and 195 pounds, I normally wear a large, sometimes a medium if it's cut generously. But, surprisingly, I had to size down to a small for these. The smalls I have measure 22" pit to pit and 18" shoulder to shoulder. I actually purchased a third small that was 1.5" smaller in the chest and 1" shorter in length and so had to return it. Watch out for inconsistent sizing.


----------



## Taken Aback

Jovan said:


> Thanks for the tip, but compensate me for what? They haven't charged me so it's not like I'm taking any loss on it.


I'm not saying you should expect to be compensated, nor ask to be. It's just within the realm of possibility that the rep will offer something to "make up" for a cancelled order. I remember a rep offering me a deeper discount when an item of mine went OOS after I placed an order. Despite occasional hiccups in quality, their CS is still good.


----------



## Jovan

Just got a typed letter from Lands' End today saying it was no longer in stock and they apologise for the inconvenience. Oh well.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cardinals5 said:


> Here's two interesting madras shirts I thrifted recently.
> 
> Gant - something like a safari shirt made of solid light blue madras. It even has the buttons on the outer sleeve so that when you roll the sleeves up you can button them down.


I thought I'd bump this.

I've been searching like crazy for solid Madras shirt, I think a light blue with a button-down collar would be great for august weather.

_The Trad_ posted about them last year (https://thetrad.blogspot.com/2010/07/off-my-back-covert-madras.html)
Upon frther inspection, the cloth he posted looks familiar, I'm not sure if it's an end-on-end, but I've seen it around (often on a shirt with a white contrast collar.

click for big image: https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_wwgXxAjQedA/TEBASioPPfI/AAAAAAAAE1Q/xMmXpiJPQvc/s1600/Covert+Madras2.jpg

I went to J. Press and asked them about the shirt, the SA seemed to imly that they never had, and that the shirt I was looking for was an end-on-end.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm not a big Lands End fan, but I think they have the most authentic and appealing madras shirt fabrics out there.

J.Crew, LLBsig and others are too quirky and fashionable.

Ralph's patterns and styling are hit and miss (and there's the logo).

BBs seem too neat, more like a plaid shirt than a slubby madras.


Too bad LE doesn't offer long sleeves, ans that's a bit of a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## CMDC

^I recently bought a LE canvas madras popover on sale. I really like it. Not sure if they've still got it marked down but I'd recommend it.


----------



## Taken Aback

I agree on the LE patterns. I find myself regretting not getting a couple of the Pineapple Plaid pattern from the '09 season. That has become my favorite.

Surprisingly, I find my second favorite to be a red/blue plaid from SJB (Even more than a couple other _different_ LE ones I have). Thinking it might fall apart after a bit, it has survived several washes, and looks to have a considerable lifespan. I hope JCP brings in a new selection in next year. I would certainly consider them again.


----------



## AlanC

CMDC said:


> ^I recently bought a LE canvas madras popover on sale. I really like it. Not sure if they've still got it marked down but I'd recommend it.


Thanks for the heads-up, just ordered the madras popover on sale (as well as the chambray). Use this for free shipping: PREFALL (pin 8325)


----------



## tocqueville

Madras has been my big discovery this year. I never gave it any thought (not since reading about them in _The Outsiders_, where they're given a negative association) until reading about it on the "Put This On" blog, when I realized that it was exactly what I needed for summer in DC when I'm trying to look sharp and stay comfortable at the same time. So I picked up three LE short sleeve and another two long sleeve at a Brooks outlet, and I love them. The fact that they were all dirt cheap at sale prices helps. I think this is the beginning of a life-long relationship. I should add that I also bought a linen shirt at Brooks at the same time and find that the madras is simply more comfortable. Perhaps next time I need a linen/cotton blend...


----------



## Jovan

CMDC said:


> ^I recently bought a LE canvas madras popover on sale. I really like it. Not sure if they've still got it marked down but I'd recommend it.


 As much as I may poke fun at the trad dogmatists here and there, the biggest thing that kept me from it was the lack of button down collar and double chest pockets. That and I'm worried a slim fitting shirt would be hard to get on with the popover design.


----------



## tintin

This should help with the madras/ end on end questions. These are scans from a Brooks Bros catalog describing solid end on end as madras.

https://thetrad.blogspot.com/2010/07/not-every-plaid-is-madras-not-every.html

Also, check the comments in the original post relative to David Wilder of the NYC J Press and another employee of Press, Desk Jockey.


----------



## BigWill

I agree madras is great and oh so comfortable. Its one of the top ten items I am looking for every time I stop at a secondhand store. I have few stores around home I frequent but one of my favorite things to do is stop at the secondhand stores every time I go out of town.


----------



## vwguy

Jovan said:


> As much as I may poke fun at the trad dogmatists here and there, the biggest thing that kept me from it was the lack of button down collar and double chest pockets. That and I'm worried a slim fitting shirt would be hard to get on with the popover design.


Yup, just doesn't look right to me either.

Brian


----------



## 4dgt90

wow, they must be way off on the sizing... i'm 5'8" 160lbs usually between a small and a medium and i went with a small knowing that they usually run big at LE... i wear them untucked and when i raise my arms i end up exposing the top of my pants... not sure how these fit on you.

i bought two online for about $20 and liked them so much, esp. for the price that when i saw a third at Sears on clearance for $15 i bought it too. the sizing seemed consistent between the 3.



AncientMadder said:


> I picked up two Lands' End madras shirts at Sears recently, for just under $15 each. I love these things.
> 
> Heads up: At 6'2" and 195 pounds, I normally wear a large, sometimes a medium if it's cut generously. But, surprisingly, I had to size down to a small for these. The smalls I have measure 22" pit to pit and 18" shoulder to shoulder. I actually purchased a third small that was 1.5" smaller in the chest and 1" shorter in length and so had to return it. Watch out for inconsistent sizing.


----------



## Himself

Jovan said:


> As much as I may poke fun at the trad dogmatists here and there, the biggest thing that kept me from it was the lack of button down collar and double chest pockets. That and I'm worried a slim fitting shirt would be hard to get on with the popover design.


It's available _with_ a button down collar, as a non-popover:

https://canvas.landsend.com/pp/Styl..._MERCH=REC-_-CVPP-_-GGT-_-1-_-402567-_-402688

Per the comments though, that version might not be so slim.

I actually have a patch madras popover without a button down collar. In the closet it looks pretty trad, but when I put it on it looks more 70s hippie.


----------



## Jovan

Himself: I forgot I was looking at that one. The first colour looks especially nice. Thanks!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Two J. Crew one has a flap pocket

Two PRL w/ no horses (score!) one is a fun shrt and both have flap pockets'


----------



## [email protected]

Lands' End has some very nice looking long sleeve madras shirts for sale right now:


----------



## Himself

[email protected] said:


> Lands' End has some very nice looking long sleeve madras shirts for sale right now:


I like the colors and the long sleeves, but LE sport shirt sizing is so inconsistent I won't bother with it anymore.

Brooks Brothers has a couple of nice ones on super cheap sale right now.


----------



## Srben

Alan Flusser linen.


----------



## rwaldron

I think I'm going to give the custom route a try (a la this "Put This On" Article: https://putthison.com/post/25519041588/madras-shirts-for-summer-i-love-madras-the)

I'll buy the fabric from here: https://patchwork-madras.weebly.com/

and then I'll have CottonWork make the shirt.


----------



## Eric W S

Nice Bleeding Madras. Might have to send some to Mercer for a nice sportshirt and couple of pair of boxers. 

EwS


----------



## Jovan

Popped into J. Crew recently and saw some madras shirts there. Didn't have time to try them on. Anyone have any impressions?


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave

Are there any U.S. shirt makers that will make a shirt from provided madras fabric?


----------



## Captain America

I believe madras is going to be a huge trend in 2013 and 2014. I love the stuff.

I remember the first time I saw a madras jacket; some professor sitting in on a graduate seminar was wearing it. Made a real impression.

Last summer, I was at a hotel and wearing a madras shirt. . . and curiously, there was an Indian family there. . . the older grandmother giving me a real once-over on the shirt! I don't know if I was doing bad or doing good!


----------



## ArtVandalay

I picked one up during a recent sale...I'm pretty sure I'm going to return it. I'm not crazy about the fit -- sort of boxy and short in the body. Wouldn't be able to tuck it in if I wanted to. 
Curiously, the tag is marked "traditional fit" but they don't currently offer a slim fit option.

Pretty disappointed overall with LE's spring and summer offerings this year. They usually offer a new line of colors on their chinos pants/shorts during the warmer months, but, not a thing this year.



Himself said:


> I like the colors and the long sleeves, but LE sport shirt sizing is so inconsistent I won't bother with it anymore.
> 
> Brooks Brothers has a couple of nice ones on super cheap sale right now.


----------



## AncientMadder

^ I'm 6' 2" and 185 lbs, and a couple of my Lands' End madras shirts are size small (!), others size medium. I tried on some of this season's offerings at Sears, but the cut wasn't flattering in any size.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Saw the LE long sleeve madras' in a store today. Looked decent enough, but totally ruined by the cheapest, crappiest looking buttons I ever saw. Some had buttons that wete strangely inappropriate colors too. Several shirts with black/ brown buttons that looked like bakerlite. I'm obsessing over buttons. Maybe I should have a lie down...


----------



## Trad-ish

roman totale XVII said:


> Saw the LE long sleeve madras' in a store today. Looked decent enough, but totally ruined by the cheapest, crappiest looking buttons I ever saw. Some had buttons that wete strangely inappropriate colors too. Several shirts with black/ brown buttons that looked like bakerlite. I'm obsessing over buttons. Maybe I should have a lie down...


I've got one of the LE madras shirts from this year as well. You're right in that the buttons are really bad. Oddly bad.


----------



## Captain America

I've given up on Lands End.

Hey, just posting this note to note that I'm today wearing a madras shirt because its a nice spring day and because I read this thread yesterday.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Captain America:
Your post inspires me...when I've cleaned up after this morning's workout, a madras shirt it will be! :thumbs-up:


----------



## vwguy

rwaldron said:


> I think I'm going to give the custom route a try (a la this "Put This On" Article: https://putthison.com/post/25519041588/madras-shirts-for-summer-i-love-madras-the)
> 
> I'll buy the fabric from here: https://patchwork-madras.weebly.com/
> 
> and then I'll have CottonWork make the shirt.


I contacted them about pricing for bleeding madras ($15 per yard) and they also said they can make shirts out of it, but did not list a price. Hopefully I'll hear back from them w/ some good news soon.

Brian


----------



## Jovan

Hey guys. Gonna pop in to the local J. Crew after work and report back my findings. I may take some pictures.



LonelyAreTheBrave said:


> Are there any U.S. shirt makers that will make a shirt from provided madras fabric?


If you ever make it to Los Angeles, I'm sure either Freddy Vandecasteele or Anto Distinctive Shirtmakers would be glad to do a CMT order.


----------



## Acme

I quite like vintage madras.


----------



## smmrfld

Jovan said:


> Popped into J. Crew recently and saw some madras shirts there. Didn't have time to try them on. Anyone have any impressions?


Have about a half-dozen of their short-sleeve shirts and for me they're the perfect fit. Length is right, collar is right, and body is on the trim side.


----------



## vwguy

vwguy said:


> I contacted them about pricing for bleeding madras ($15 per yard) and they also said they can make shirts out of it, but did not list a price. Hopefully I'll hear back from them w/ some good news soon.
> 
> Brian


They did respond, $45 for material and $40 to producce the shirt.

Brian


----------



## rwaldron

The material can be had for less money, but then one invest his own time and effort (and I suppose cost of shipping the material to cotton work as well). $85 is less than O'Connell's.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Jovan said:


> Popped into J. Crew recently and saw some madras shirts there. Didn't have time to try them on. Anyone have any impressions?


I own 3 of them. Their standard fit is not as slim as a BB slim and the fabric is pretty nice. Construction is about the same as my BB madras. I approve.


----------



## Jovan

Didn't get to go to J. Crew yesterday due to unforseen circumstances, but did today after work.

The short story: Not bad. The fit and collar will probably offend the sensibilities of diehard traditionalists. The collar certainly isn't a full roll Mercer & Sons at 2.75", but considering it won't be worn with a tie anyways, I'm not too bothered by it. No special details like back button collars, locker loops, or buttoned flap pockets. Keep in my mind I'm wearing a Medium in short sleeves and and Large in long sleeves (to fit my arm length). I have a 40" chest.











Bonus: An uncomfortably tight chambray shirt. Not sure why the fit is slimmer on this, but the buttons strained if I tried moving just a bit. Given I'd size up to Large with long sleeves anyway (so they fit my arm length) I guess it's not much of an issue, but sadly they didn't have s long sleeved version of it. A shame, as I actually like the fabric and traditional details but feel a chambray work shirt isn't really the same with short sleeves.





Another bonus: A 3/2, darted chino sport coat with side vents and no inner construction at all besides a thin cotton lining. It looked good until I noticed how short it is. Sized up to a Large here because the Medium pulls at the waist button. I think it also fit my shoulders better.


----------



## gamma68

I recently bought this Indian madras shirt at a local vintage clothing store...

It was originally a long-sleeve shirt, but the cuffs were frayed badly and there was a nice large hole through the left sleeve. I had a seamstress make it into a short-sleeve shirt.

Circa 1950s shirt from Sears. Fits like a large these days after who knows how many washings. "Guaranteed to Bleed," and it does...

What did I do with the extra sleeve material? I sent it to the folks at *The Cordial Churchman*, who made it into a custom bow tie for me. Since there wasn't enough material left for an entire bow tie, they used some Indian madras material they happened to have to create a reversible bow tie. Looks quite nice, I think. And they returned enough scraps of the original sleeve for possible use as a pocket square.


----------



## Jovan

Very nice!


----------



## smmrfld

gamma68 said:


> I recently bought this Indian madras shirt at a local vintage clothing store...
> 
> It was originally a long-sleeve shirt, but the cuffs were frayed badly and there was a nice large hole through the left sleeve. I had a seamstress make it into a short-sleeve shirt.
> 
> Circa 1950s shirt from Sears. Fits like a large these days after who knows how many washings. "Guaranteed to Bleed," and it does...


Just FYI that's not a 1950s shirt...it's 1969 at the earliest, based on the logo.


----------



## adoucett

A recent acquisition: 





Interesting colors, definitely faded. What do you think of it?


----------



## Eric W S

Heavy Tweed Jacket has an excellent post on Madras recently. End on End. Might have to start collecting.


----------



## TheJohan

When madras cloth bleeds does the color get stuck on other clothes that are in the washing machine at the same time?


----------



## Tilton

Wash them separate or else post results in the "I Should Have Known Better" thread.


----------



## Tilton

Jovan said:


> Didn't get to go to J. Crew yesterday due to unforseen circumstances, but did today after work.
> 
> The short story: Not bad. The fit and collar will probably offend the sensibilities of diehard traditionalists. The collar certainly isn't a full roll Mercer & Sons at 2.75", but considering it won't be worn with a tie anyways, I'm not too bothered by it. No special details like back button collars, locker loops, or buttoned flap pockets. Keep in my mind I'm wearing a Medium in short sleeves and and Large in long sleeves (to fit my arm length). I have a 40" chest.


I like the fit of the large on you. I will be hitting the J Crew warehouse next weekend. I will probably try to snag a few of their current offerings for $8.50 and see how they hold up. I ran into that chambray shirt but long sleeve in red (strange, but it was cool) at a thrift store here over the weekend. The fit was ridiculously slim in my mind.


----------



## Jovan

Yeah, the new chambray shirt was skin tight as well. The pictures don't really show that fact too well, but take it from me: Size up!

The Medium, short sleeve madras shirts were okay in fit, but I may get one of the Large ones just so they'll have longer tails.


----------



## gamma68

Some recent acquisitions...

From eBay, a Banana Republic long-sleeve _bleeding _Indian Madras.

Yes, I confirmed that it bleeds with a hand washing. Note the muted colors and the nicely rolled collar.

Next, a brand new long-sleeve Indian Madras shirt from Orvis. Not surprising whatsoever that this one does not bleed. It's still nice and fits really well. I opted for a medium, since the large is quite roomy.


----------



## gamma68

Tilton said:


> Wash them separate or else post results in the "I Should Have Known Better" thread.


I suggest hand-washing the shirt first to see if whether or not it bleeds. Use a little Woolite in a small plastic tub and cold water. My understanding, however, is that almost all new Madras shirts are colorfast and do not bleed. And, to be a _true _Madras product, the label must read "Made in India."


----------



## Tilton

That Orvis is great looking. I almost invariably size down for Orvis shirts.



gamma68 said:


> Some recent acquisitions...
> 
> From eBay, a Banana Republic long-sleeve _bleeding _Indian Madras.
> 
> Yes, I confirmed that it bleeds with a hand washing. Note the muted colors and the nicely rolled collar.
> 
> Next, a brand new long-sleeve Indian Madras shirt from Orvis. Not surprising whatsoever that this one does not bleed. It's still nice and fits really well. I opted for a medium, since the large is quite roomy.


----------



## gamma68

Tilton said:


> That Orvis is great looking. I almost invariably size down for Orvis shirts.


The Orvis is a bit bright for me in comparison to my other bleeding Madras shirts. I didn't have this impression until I placed them side-by-side. The colors of the Banana Republic shirt actually look better in person.


----------



## Eric W S

gamma68 said:


> I suggest hand-washing the shirt first to see if whether or not it bleeds. Use a little Woolite in a small plastic tub and cold water. My understanding, however, is that almost all new Madras shirts are colorfast and do not bleed. And, to be a _true _Madras product, the label must read "Made in India."


Not true at all. True madras is _woven_ in India. The shirt can be made anywhere.


----------



## Eric W S

gamma68 said:


> Some recent acquisitions...
> 
> From eBay, a Banana Republic long-sleeve _bleeding _Indian Madras.
> 
> Yes, I confirmed that it bleeds with a hand washing. Note the muted colors and the nicely rolled collar.
> 
> Next, a brand new long-sleeve Indian Madras shirt from Orvis. Not surprising whatsoever that this one does not bleed. It's still nice and fits really well. I opted for a medium, since the large is quite roomy.


The colloar roll? Hard to tell given the shirt isn't hung properly on the hanger. BR never has had a collar even close to a decent roll recently.

Looks awfully clean for a bleeding madras which would have given it a tea stained appearance as oppossed to the clear colors above.


----------



## Tilton

Eric W S said:


> Looks awfully clean for a bleeding madras which would have given it a tea stained appearance as oppossed to the clear colors above.


I think you're wrong on that. I wouldn't hesitate to say the BR shirt is bleeding.


----------



## Jovan

I don't see all the hoopla over bleeding madras, personally. 

Even with colourfast dyes, I wash all my madras clothing together (since they all contain shades of primary colours) and add in some other stuff I don't care too much about, like sleep t-shirts and whatnot.


----------



## gamma68

Eric W S said:


> The colloar roll? Hard to tell given the shirt isn't hung properly on the hanger. BR never has had a collar even close to a decent roll recently.
> 
> Looks awfully clean for a bleeding madras which would have given it a tea stained appearance as oppossed to the clear colors above.


Well, the BR isn't falling off the hanger, so I guess it isn't hung too badly.

All I can tell you is the water turned inky dark as I hand washed it. If that's not bleeding, then I don't know what bleeding is.


----------



## gamma68

Eric W S said:


> Not true at all. True madras is _woven_ in India. The shirt can be made anywhere.


I suppose. But if the shirt was advertised as "Madras" and the tag said "Made in China," then I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Eric W S

gamma68 said:


> I suppose. But if the shirt was advertised as "Madras" and the tag said "Made in China," then I wouldn't buy it.


Too funny. Concentrate on the cloth, not so much the origin. Depends on where it was made in China and by whom. Hong Kong and Shanghai have deep sartorial tradition and the tailoring skill to back it up. Several can give Saville Row a run for their money. I should email and see what madras they carry. Most likely the real deal given they are closer to the source and buy in woven bolts...


----------



## Eric W S

Tilton said:


> I think you're wrong on that. I wouldn't hesitate to say the BR shirt is bleeding.


No, look at how faded the top tag is and how bright the shirt still is. It's just not colorfast in the wash. It's aged which makes it look tea stained. It's the tea staining effect, not the bleeding that is sought after and important.


----------



## Captain America

wearing one today, with jeans.


----------



## gamma68

Eric W S said:


> No, look at how faded the top tag is and how bright the shirt still is. It's just not colorfast in the wash. It's aged which makes it look tea stained. It's the tea staining effect, not the bleeding that is sought after and important.


The tag isn't faded whatsoever. It just appears that way in the photo because of the way the light hits it.

In an earlier post, you said the "tea-stained" appearance was a by-product of bleeding madras. Now you're saying it's not. Which is it, sport?

OK, you win. It's not a bleeding shirt, just an old sub-par BR with crappy dyes that continue to run in the wash. No collar roll, either.

While you're at it, why don't you tell me how to properly hang my shirts?


----------



## Tilton

Gamma is correct. That is exactly how BR tags always look. Sorry, champ. 

Also, I would be very interested in learning how to properly hang a shirt. Let's see you put your money where your mouth is and start a thread to educated us, the great unwashed.


----------



## Jovan

gamma68 said:


> Well, the BR isn't falling off the hanger, so I guess it isn't hung too badly.
> 
> All I can tell you is the water turned inky dark as I hand washed it. If that's not bleeding, then I don't know what bleeding is.


Sounds like bleeding madras to me.

Re: properly hanging shirts, there are different schools of thought on that. Some will say button the shirt all the way up. Others will claim you should just fasten the second and middle buttons. Others still will claim the latter is only necessary on sport shirts so the collar's buttonhole isn't opened up. I just hang it up however I feel that day! Considering most of my shirts can do double duty with or without a jacket, it just doesn't matter that much to me.

TLDR... he could have simply said we can't judge the collar roll because the collar button isn't fastened.


----------



## Tilton

Jovan said:


> TLDR... he could have simply said we can't judge the collar roll because the collar button isn't fastened.


I, for one, will anxiously await the tutorial. If I had to guess, at least two of your three methods are totally incorrect.

Or, perhaps, we should all take a play from upr's playbook and just have all of our shirts boxed and call it a day. Frankly, if it were more practical, I would love to do just that.


----------



## Jovan

^I'm actually getting one of those clothes folder thingies so I can encourage myself to do that. In my case, it would leave more space for suits, jackets, trousers, and outerwear to be hung up.


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> ^I'm actually getting one of those clothes folder thingies so I can encourage myself to do that. In my case, it would leave more space for suits, jackets, trousers, and outerwear to be hung up.


Before you hang _anything_, best check in with Eric_W_S to be sure you're doing it correctly.


----------



## gamma68

Before this thread becomes hijacked by "instruction" on how I should properly hang my shirts, I saw some Indian madras shirts in a Woolrich catalog I received by mail. They are the and billed as "authentic Indian madras cotton" with "rich plaids like those popular in the 1960s."

Has anyone investigated these offerings?


----------



## TheJohan

What do you guys think about Kiel James Patrick's recently released Madras shirts?

It's great that they are handmade and all, really like the patterns, not so much the small collars. But are they bleeding madras?


----------



## Jovan

gamma, Johan: I would think they'd advertise the fact if they were bleeding madras.


----------



## manapuaman

I went to every store mentioned and no sales associate knew what a madras shirt was. Only at Nordstrom did the person said it meant plaid. I am on my own here. How can I tell what shirts are madras or is my only hope online shopping? I figured Hawaii would have a ton of these for the climate.


----------



## C. Sharp

I would ask if interested. There was a photo of KJP with a bolt of bleeding madras that he sent out once but can not seem to find it. He did not say what the purpose of the bolt was. These folks are pricey but the shirts look authentic https://www.ivy-style.com/bloody-english-uk-based-leith-clothings-bleeding-madras-shirts.html


TheJohan said:


> What do you guys think about Kiel James Patrick's recently released Madras shirts?
> 
> It's great that they are handmade and all, really like the patterns, not so much the small collars. But are they bleeding madras?


----------



## C. Sharp

It does not surprise me that all the sales associates you run into are clueless. Madras historically has also come in end on end and stripes. A word of warning if you go down the road of Madras Madness you will either spend real money at retail/on line, or become an excellent, thrifter and ebayer.


manapuaman said:


> I went to every store mentioned and no sales associate knew what a madras shirt was. Only at Nordstrom did the person said it meant plaid. I am on my own here. How can I tell what shirts are madras or is my only hope online shopping? I figured Hawaii would have a ton of these for the climate.


----------



## Eric W S

O'Connels has bleeding madras on their site as well. With a proper collar and options of sleeve length.


----------



## C. Sharp

https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/home.php?cat=723 Just in time. The Sero Madras and Cottage Cloth dead stock was drying up.


----------



## Jovan

I wish there were more options in a trimmer fit with a proper length collar.


----------



## Uncle Bill

C. Sharp said:


> It does not surprise me that all the sales associates you run into are clueless. Madras historically has also come in end on end and stripes. A word of warning if you go down the road of Madras Madness you will either spend real money at retail/on line, or become an excellent, thrifter and ebayer.


That's what I found too, outside of Brooks Brothers most sales people haven't the first clue what Madras is and you have to show them an example.


----------



## Himself

Jovan said:


> I wish there were more options in a trimmer fit with a proper length collar.


I concur. Brooks Brothers Slim Fit with "Original Polo Collar" work for me -- the few that are still around.

However I don't mind madras shirts being baggy as much as heavier fabrics'.


----------



## Jovan

Ratio just introduced their own Madras collection. :aportnoy:

https://www.ratioclothing.com/c-33-...il&utm_term=0_78806e1781-e424492300-248693793


----------



## manapuaman

I keep looking at these and my kids keep telling me I am too old for this style. What is everyone's feeling about age appropriateness and if not where do you get them in solid colors? I think these would be perfect for my climate and funny how no stores carry them here.


----------



## Himself

Lands End has madras on sale today only for $20. How is this year's crop -- sizing, fit, collar, etc? Or should I just pony up for Brooks Brothers, also on sale now, for $40?


----------



## Eric W S

manapuaman said:


> I keep looking at these and my kids keep telling me I am too old for this style. What is everyone's feeling about age appropriateness and if not where do you get them in solid colors? I think these would be perfect for my climate and funny how no stores carry them here.


Ask for end on end madras if you are looking for a solid one. Heavy Tweed Jacket had an excellent write up on it. Mercer's carries it I believe. Age appropriate for everyone. Never ask for advice from children, only give it.


----------



## Valkyrie

Eric W S said:


> Ask for end on end madras if you are looking for a solid one.


Brooks Brothers has carried two blue end-on-end solid blue madras shirts for at least, oh, 40 years, and probably a lot longer than that. One is a darker, almost French blue, and the other is very light, pastel blue. They are featherweight and, for me, the perfect blue dress shirt for Summer. I have had one of each of the pair in my wardrobe pretty much the whole 40 years.


----------



## gamma68

Valkyrie said:


> Brooks Brothers has carried two blue end-on-end solid blue madras shirts for at least, oh, 40 years, and probably a lot longer than that. One is a darker, almost French blue, and the other is very light, pastel blue. They are featherweight and, for me, the perfect blue dress shirt for Summer. I have had one of each of the pair in my wardrobe pretty much the whole 40 years.


For some reason, I can't seem to find these shirts on the BB website. Do you happen to have a link?


----------



## Valkyrie

Well, you are right, they aren't there. Here's what came closest, but it is short sleeved (ewww...).

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/on/d...rothers-Site/default/Search-Show?q=end on end

Perhaps they are so popular during the summer that they have either sold out, or they have pulled them out for the sale. Or not. Things do tend to come and go on the BB site, depending on a variety of circumstances. My advice would to be wait out the sale and try again. BB gets hammered all the time for their apparent infidelity to time-honored styles and products and I suppose they could have given these the old heave-ho, but I bet not.


----------



## Eric W S

Valkyrie said:


> Brooks Brothers has carried two blue end-on-end solid blue madras shirts for at least, oh, 40 years, and probably a lot longer than that. One is a darker, almost French blue, and the other is very light, pastel blue. They are featherweight and, for me, the perfect blue dress shirt for Summer. I have had one of each of the pair in my wardrobe pretty much the whole 40 years.


They used to carry them for years. Have not seen any recently, which is why I linked to Mercer and sons. Mercer does BB better than they do and have the old BB customer service to boot.


----------



## Himself

Valkyrie said:


> Well, you are right, they aren't there. Here's what came closest, but it is short sleeved (ewww...).
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/on/d...rothers-Site/default/Search-Show?q=end on end
> 
> Perhaps they are so popular during the summer that they have either sold out, or they have pulled them out for the sale. Or not. Things do tend to come and go on the BB site, depending on a variety of circumstances. My advice would to be wait out the sale and try again. BB gets hammered all the time for their apparent infidelity to time-honored styles and products and I suppose they could have given these the old heave-ho, but I bet not.


Your link does bring up . I do like this kind of shirt.


----------



## Valkyrie

I'm sorry. I have a one track mind. Every dress shirt I own is a long sleeve BB button-down collar. I actually forget that other kinds exist. There were some nice shirts on that BB page if you aren't hung up on long sleeve button-down.

Ratio Clothing makes a shirt out of what they call "end-on-end broadcloth" in blue that looks very much like BB end on end shirts. There you can get any kind of collar, cuffs, and pocket you like. Their custom shirt is $98, shipping included, 3 to 4 weeks delivery.

https://www.ratioclothing.com/p-28-blue-end-on-end-broadcloth.aspx


----------



## manapuaman

Thanks op for making me aware of madras! I got 3 from Lands End on sale for $25 a piece and wore them to the state fair this afternoon at 80 degrees and 90% humidity with rain and they were very comfortable. Steam came off the ground but I still felt fairly cool in them and I would say slightly better than I would have been wearing a T shirt.


----------



## gamma68

*NEW ACQUISITIONS*:

One in this post and two to follow in the next.

I picked up a nice Bass madras shirt off eBay. Nice coloring, but the fabric is a bit thicker than what you'd expect from a madras shirt. I wouldn't wear this on the hottest of days.


----------



## gamma68

...and two more, new shirts from Lands' End.

The fabric is nice on these shirts. Thin and comfortable and ready to go on the really hot days. Label is the same on both.

I believe these shirts (and other LE madras) are still on sale for $20 if you're so inclined. And in case you're wondering, the size L fits true to size.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

For those in the South, Belk has authentic madras shirts. However, they run large, so fair warning there.


----------



## my19

DFW temperatures will cross the 100 degree bar in the next couple of days, with some forecasters talking maximum temps of 105 or so. Lovely.

Thank goodness for madras.


----------



## Semper Jeep

I took the plunge this morning and ordered a couple of the Madras shirts from O'Connell's. I've been wearing the same few Brooks Brothers once for the past 5 summers and thought it was time for a refresh and upgrade...


----------



## Trad-ish

Colonel Ichabod said:


> For those in the South, Belk has authentic madras shirts. However, they run large, so fair warning there.


Thanks for the heads-up. Going to check my local Belk.


----------



## crs

Bought a Bills Khaki Blackwatch Madras shirt used on eBay and have to say it is worth $43.98 (free shipping). Wearing it now. There's still a new one on the Bay for $95, and honestly I considered it (and one similarly priced on STP a few months ago) until a used one popped up. Not out of the question. But full-retail $145 is a bit much.


----------



## Semper Jeep

My shirts from O'Connell's arrived and I am very pleased. The fabric and colors are great. I will need to take them to the tailor though to get the sleeves shortened about an inch or so though.


----------



## gamma68

Semper Jeep said:


> My shirts from O'Connell's arrived and I am very pleased. The fabric and colors are great. I will need to take them to the tailor though to get the sleeves shortened about an inch or so though.


Which tailor do you use, Semper? I'm in your area and have a couple shirts that need sleeve shortening, but am not sure who to take them to who will A: do a good job and B: not charge a fortune.


----------



## Tom72

Hey Semper -

The madras shirts I remember were very lightweight fabrics, almost (but not) sheer, and had muted, not bright colors. Are the O'Connell shirts like that? The so-called madras shirts I have seen in the stores recently are not.

Thanks


----------



## Himself

Tom72 said:


> The madras shirts I remember were very lightweight fabrics, almost (but not) sheer, and had muted, not bright colors. Are the O'Connell shirts like that? The so-called madras shirts I have seen in the stores recently are not.


+1! I've not seen what I would call a real madras shirt in a really long time.


----------



## Semper Jeep

gamma68 said:


> Which tailor do you use, Semper? I'm in your area and have a couple shirts that need sleeve shortening, but am not sure who to take them to who will A: do a good job and B: not charge a fortune.


I have two places I like to go and both do great work and very affordable (generally $10 for basics like shortening sleeves or hemming pants). My first choice is usually Griesser's Tailoring in Bloomfield Hills at the shopping center at the SW corner of Maple and Telegraph (same shopping center with Trader Joe's and Steve's Deli). My second choice is Park's Tailoring in Birmingham on Adams (just north of Lincoln and across the street from the Claymore Shop).

I think Griesser's does ever so slightly better work and if I have something that needs more than the basics I take it to him but Park's is usually much faster, a few dollars less expensive, and I enjoy looking through the stacks of clothing there.

I also use Mike at the Claymore Shop for a good deal of my alterations even for stuff that I haven't bought there. However, he is my go-to salesman there and I think he cuts me a deal on the pricing... and he's not particularly fast either. But he also does great work.



Tom72 said:


> Hey Semper -
> 
> The madras shirts I remember were very lightweight fabrics, almost (but not) sheer, and had muted, not bright colors. Are the O'Connell shirts like that? The so-called madras shirts I have seen in the stores recently are not.
> 
> Thanks


Yes - the madras from O'Connell's is fairly lightweight and does tend toward the sheer. I would call the colors very deep, but still muted.


----------



## Brio1

This made in India Madras shirt from BB is not bad @ $34.75:


----------



## Jovan

This looks nice too:


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, Semper. I've used Mr. Parks for tailoring needs in the past as well as the tailor at Claymore on one occasion. My understanding was that shortening sleeves on an OCBD was not so simple an operation. I'm surprised that this can be done for as little as $10. Do I have that right?


Semper Jeep said:


> I have two places I like to go and both do great work and very affordable (generally $10 for basics like shortening sleeves or hemming pants). My first choice is usually Griesser's Tailoring in Bloomfield Hills at the shopping center at the SW corner of Maple and Telegraph (same shopping center with Trader Joe's and Steve's Deli). My second choice is Park's Tailoring in Birmingham on Adams (just north of Lincoln and across the street from the Claymore Shop).
> 
> I think Griesser's does ever so slightly better work and if I have something that needs more than the basics I take it to him but Park's is usually much faster, a few dollars less expensive, and I enjoy looking through the stacks of clothing there.


----------



## Semper Jeep

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Semper. I've used Mr. Parks for tailoring needs in the past as well as the tailor at Claymore on one occasion. My understanding was that shortening sleeves on an OCBD was not so simple an operation. I'm surprised that this can be done for as little as $10. Do I have that right?


$10 is what Mike at Claymore charged me just last week for shortening them on a shirt I had bought there. I think I paid $15 or so at Griesser's last time. I don't think I've had sleeves of a shirt done at Parks but I would imagine it would be somewhere in the $10 - $15 range. I am going to drop my two new madras shirts off at either there or Griesser's tomorrow (depending on which one I am closer to at lunch time) and can report back with a definitive answer.


----------



## Barcelona

I've always like this patch madras shirt from Orvis. I've never bought it since Orvis shirts seem to run very large.


----------



## AshScache

^ I have that, inherited from my grandfather who was WASPy to the extreme; fiancée won't let me wear it though.


----------



## gamma68

I normally wear a size large but bought the medium Orvis plaid madras shirt, which fits pretty well, if anyone is contemplating a purchase.


Barcelona said:


> I've always like this patch madras shirt from Orvis. I've never bought it since Orvis shirts seem to run very large.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Gamma - I didn't end up taking my shirts to have the sleeves shortened, so no definitive word on pricing. I decided to wash them first and the sleeves shrunk up about a half an inch which is just perfect.



AshScache said:


> ^ I have that, inherited from my grandfather who was WASPy to the extreme; fiancée won't let me wear it though.


Gorgeous shirt. If you don't want your grandfather's shirt to go to waste, and it's a medium, let me send you my mailing address. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AshScache

Unfortunately it's an XXL, which in Orvis means circus tent. Plus he wasn't the neatest eater--I just can't bear to let it go!


----------



## gamma68

In case you guys haven't seen it, the Gentleman's Gazette blog has an interesting entry about the history of madras.

https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/m...97719766d8226d1ad0b5793f8f423d3708c6a9734d519


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got five BB made in India short-sleeves that are going in the exchange tomorrow...


----------



## Uncle Bill

WillBarrett said:


> I've got five BB made in India short-sleeves that are going in the exchange tomorrow...


What size?


----------



## WillBarrett

Uncle Bill said:


> What size?


Large - check the exchange. I just put them up a few hours ago.


----------



## dionattilio

This is great info! Thanks



gamma68 said:


> In case you guys haven't seen it, the Gentleman's Gazette blog has an interesting entry about the history of madras.
> 
> https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/m...97719766d8226d1ad0b5793f8f423d3708c6a9734d519


----------



## gamma68

I have a really nice Brooks Brothers madras sport shirt posted now in the Trad Thrift Exchange, for those who might be interested:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1428748#post1428748


----------



## HerrDavid

Semper Jeep, how is the collar length on those O'Connells madras? I trust 3 inches at the very least?

I just received this shirt from J. Press and although the pattern is handsome and the fit very good, I was disappointed to discover that the collar measured precisely 2.5 inches. I had to do a double take on the label to make sure I hadn't been sent something from York St. by accident!


----------



## Semper Jeep

HerrDavid said:


> Semper Jeep, how is the collar length on those O'Connells madras? I trust 3 inches at the very least?


I happen to be wearing one of mine today and could measure for you if I knew the correct procedure. Without knowing where the proper spot to take the measurements of a shirt collar length are, I will say that the collar length is one that is pleasing to my eye.


----------



## HerrDavid

Semper Jeep said:


> I will say that the collar length is one that is pleasing to my eye.


And that, in the end, is all that matters. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Jovan

Semper Jeep said:


> I happen to be wearing one of mine today and could measure for you if I knew the correct procedure. Without knowing where the proper spot to take the measurements of a shirt collar length are, I will say that the collar length is one that is pleasing to my eye.


Pretty straightforward, from the point down to where it joins the collar band in front.


----------



## manapuaman

Bad. Now I own 3 long sleeve and 6 short sleeve ones from landsend.com. Why do people in Hawaii not wear these more? Soft, comfortable, and cool. Are seersucker shirts better than these? The seersucker shirt I tried at Brooks Brothers are not soft and comfortable and not sure about cool since I was in an air conditioned store. Thanks op for showing me the light beyond t-shirts.


----------



## Semper Jeep

I measured the collar on my O'Connell's shirt yesterday afternoon and it came in at exactly 3".


----------



## aucociscokid

Wish to source "bleeding" madras fabric by-the-yard for shorts. Aware of Atlantis and Rosen and Chadwick. One has better quality vs. the other? Any other sources? Suggestions? Thanks.


----------

